# Tell me about your favorite Hot Shot!



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

I've had to accept the fact that I need a Hot Shot. Shopping for one is overwhelming; I've never even seen one in person. My requirements may be unrealistic but here they are:

-$50 or less--preferably less
-Will stop a buck without fail
-Light weight-2 pounds or less-I'm a small person
-Small & discrete--I live in a non-farming community populated by aged out hippies, & walk my goats down public roads. I'm planning on "Concealed Carry" & seldom if ever actually using it on the goat.

I'd love especially to hear from other little old ladies, but I can learn from anyone with experience! Photographs & specific brand names, models etc. very helpful.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Hot-Shot Red One Stock Prod*

https://www.jefferspet.com/products/hot-shot-red-handle-sabre-six-model

It isn't the lightest, but not too bad, that is what I use. 
You have to buy the rod separate, which may bring it up higher in the price. 
They have different lengths, if you want a distance between you and the goat, get the longer one.
I used it a couple of times and they know now, if I have the prod they won't mess with me.

I actually went to my local feed store and got mine.


----------



## catharina (Mar 17, 2016)

So if you don't have it with you they behave badly still? :ram:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Not every time no, but always be careful.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'm pretty sure that's the one I have too. What I like most about it, but probably won't do you any good is if I push the button and let off and then touch a goat it gives them a warning. I don't know if maybe this is why mine don't mess with me after I have used mine but when both boys stepped out of line I really laid into them. It wasn't just a zap and 'now don't do that' it was a lot of bad words and yelling and I got them till they ran away from me. Even after that there was still a lot of yelling and making sure they didn't want to challenge me again


----------

